# Chief Wainwright



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 4 Jun 2001 15:33:59 EDT*
Hey, ‘Sir‘...
    Did you check out the Royal Marine Commando site I listed for ya? Still 
thinking about the HM‘s Forces?
    Email me direct if ya want. 
    Love to chat about it.
                Sgtret‘d?? Matt Bondy
                2918 LLACC
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 5 Jun 2001 00:26:48 -0400*
I did.
They failed to respond on the several points.
Sgt Retired you are not.
Doing heavy work tonight, so sorry my replies/comments get a little
wooden...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, June 04, 2001 3:33 PM
Subject: Chief Wainwright
> Hey, ‘Sir‘...
>     Did you check out the Royal Marine Commando site I listed for ya?
Still
> thinking about the HM‘s Forces?
>     Email me direct if ya want.
>     Love to chat about it.
>                 Sgtret‘d?? Matt Bondy
>                 2918 LLACC
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 5 Jun 2001 07:10:38 EDT*
Thanks, John.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

